# General Turkey



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

the network has been changed since I went hunting, so i'm going to tell you the story, and hope the picture follows with it..I hope to get these changes figured out.........
So, were on the mountain, somewhere in utah, and were having a hard time finding toms. Its a new area to us, we found plenty of hens but no toms, we got into an area, and found a couple birds gobbling, we put them to bed that night, the next morning we got in, and set up, the turkey was gobbling sweet! so I hit them lightly on the calls, he continued to gobble for several minutes, then he shut up, 10 minutes later my eye caught the tom 150 to my right following some hens, DARN!! we tailed them to see what they were doing, and decided to leave them alone, we went and checked a new area that night hoping that turkey would come back to his roost. we got in the next morning, this time I set up on the area of the clearing where the turkeys came into, I put the decoy out, and started working the call lightly (HS strut power V mouth call). hit him lightly, with fairly long pauses, soon after the turkey was on the ground, the next gobble sounded closer, keep in mind I had my father-in-law, and my dad placed in various places in the medow. every time the tom gobbled I responded back with some yelps, and a little cuttin. GOBBLE, GOBBLE GOBBLE!! wow the turkey is up in the aspens just out of sight, soon I could see movement, and here I am I did not have my gun shouldered, and by this time it is too late, i'm sitting on my knees behind a bush, he gobbles 100 yards away as he comes into the clearing, I answer back, he sticks his head up and looks at my decoy, and gobbles so I respond with some cuttin, the tom puts his head down and starts moving closer, i'm thinking SWEET! so far so good, the turkey stops leans, and gobbles, I respond back, he then comes a little closer about 50 yards out, i'm thinking to myself "worse case I can shoot a Hell marry" he gobbles, I respond back, he then moves even closer going into half strut, this continues until the tom is 6 yards, yes 6 yards.. infront of the brush i'm sitting by, you can only imagine my legs are in spring loaded position at this point, I thought at 6 yards I could stand up and have 40 yards of distance to shoot him in..now, the moment of truth. I spring up!! he goes running off to my left I swing BOOM!! miss, at that distance I'm sure all my BB's were still in the wad, he jumps up in the air like he was doing a big hop... BOOM!! turkey down! what a cool experience that was! my dad was sitting on the other side of the clearing 200 yards away and watched the whole thing through his binos, its a good bird, he's got a 9 inch beard...so like I said, I think I have the picture attached to this story, but if its not then stand by, and i'll figure it out


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

congrats! That's a good looking bird.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice job! That's a great bird.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool story! And thats a great bird


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool story, nice bird!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a big, good looking bird dude!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

Great bird. Turkey hunting is a rush! Congrats.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you guys! it was a great hunt, being out with family too


----------



## jimmygotagun (May 5, 2013)

That is a great story and great looking bird. Congrats...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats Nate, that's a good looking bird!


----------

